# Crown Royal Black



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey yall, anyone try the new Crown Royal Black yet? What do you think about it? What drinks have you made with it? 

Im on my second bottle and its quickly becoming a favorite. If you like Canadian blended whiskey you should pick up a bottle to try!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

It's been around awhile. Much better than regular crown. I don't make drinks with it. Just take a few shots here and there. And its has a higher alcohol content than regular crown!


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

I find the Black to be a bit sweet especially since i always mix the regular Crown with coke or ginger ale


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I gave it a try but didn't really care for it. I'll stick with the purple bag.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I enjoy it. I either mix it with coke or sip it, neat, from one of my Crown Royal tumblers.


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

I usually just drink it with a little coke. Some times I drink it like a whisky sour remix with some simply lemonade.


----------

